# The James Jerky Dryer from Smokin-It



## chef jimmyj (Mar 24, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about this? How does it work? Does it Suck or Blow? Thanks for any info...JJ





Jerky dryer, with a small electric fan that will allow you to turn your smoker into a awesome jerky making machine.  Includes a washable filter and the needed plug-in power source.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 24, 2013)

JJ

I have had one for years from Alied Kenco. It draws.













drawfan.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Mar 24, 2013


----------



## dieseladdiction (Oct 11, 2017)

Does anyone use this?  More info on how well it works and is it worth the money?  I have a cookshack and this looks like it could help me with jerky instead of cracking my door open. Although cracking the door might help keep the heating cycle going so I can keep wood smoking at low temps.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 25, 2017)

Yup!  It draws the air up and out, aiding in the drying process.


----------

